# Remote desktop on W2K3



## ip2host (Aug 12, 2009)

HI,
I have very strange problem.
Icant do RDP on one of my servers2003.
I have checked, RPC, LAN, Netview, ping, RDP from that server.
everything seems to work fine, logs are clean.
But I still cannot RDP on it. Any suggestion?
Tnx


----------



## wedor (Nov 7, 1999)

What happens when you try to do this?


----------



## jasba (Aug 13, 2009)

Do you have it enabled? Right-Click > My PC > properties > Remote desktop. You have to allow it there. If this is a homeserver and you are trying to access it from outside the internal network make sure you have the necessary ports forwarded in your router. No firewalls potentially blocking the port? 

Exact error message would be of help.


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

You may also want to check that the Terminal Server service is started.


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Have you restarted the server? This is a well known bug that it sometimes stops working and only a reboot will fix it.


----------

